# The ONLY reason MOST Obama voters voted for Obama...



## healthmyths (Mar 25, 2013)

Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?

For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
A) He told us he was going to use "Tricks" and "tactics" to fool people that might have a fear he was an angry black man.
B) He told us he wanted to raise gas prices... not just so fast!
C) He told us he would make it so financially hard that utilities would be bankrupt.
D) He told us that by doing that our utilities costs would "skyrocket".
E) He told us he preferred to put out of business 1,400 companies, lay off 400,000 people and decrease $100 billion in Fed/state/local income taxes.
F) He told us that his friends included terrorists that were on the FBI terrorists list.
G) He told us he thought all the military planners on purpose with malice "air-raided villages and killed civilians".

And his actions also showed those of us that didn't vote that Obama was totally inexperienced in the Senate.
These are the 5 bills of 137  that he sponsored that became law.  Those of us that opposed took these 5 bills and examples of his competency.
1)Democratic Republic of the Congo Relief, Security, and Democracy Promotion Act of 2005
2)To congratulate the Chicago White Sox on winning the 2005 World Series Championship.
3)Recognizing the historical significance of Juneteenth Independence Day and expressing the sense of the Senate that history
4)Designating July 13, 2006, as `National Summer Learning Day'.
5)A resolution commemorating the 44th anniversary of the deaths of civil rights workers Andrew Goodman, James Chaney, 
These are the Obama's sole Congressional contributions before he became President.
List of bills sponsored by Barack Obama in the United States Senate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

So given ALL these actions and activities that intelligent people would say.."WOA!!"  Let's think a minute about him!
Why would these supposedly intelligent voters KNOWING all of the above STILL vote for Obama?

The majority of them that did vote for him in spite of the lack of experience, knowledge and in spite of what he said and his actions.
WHY?  If they knew the above about Obama but they still KNOWING he favored higher gas,utility,putting people out of work they voted?

Because the only reason they had was they didn't want to have people think the ONLY reason they voted against was because he was black!
That is these people that knew Obama was a trickster, was inexperienced, voted because they just didn't want to be considered "racist"!

That's it!  There is no conceivable reason for voting for Obama as everything he told us he wanted to happen is happening!
We have utilities closing, gas prices highest ever, skyrocketing utilities and now the highest number of people on food stamps, highest unemployment, and highest number of people on SS disability!  Everything Obama told us has happened.

So why if all those destructive events have occurred... why did these people vote other then they didn't want to think themselves as "RACIST"!


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

.

Oops!  I guessed wrong!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2013)

Why America voted for Obama in 2008

1) Opposition to US involvement in Iraq
2) Collapsing economy
3) Obama offered a refreshing vision of the future
4) A young dyanamic black president looked promising
5) McCain/Palin was a scary ticket

Combination of the above


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 25, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...



^^^^^ Stuck on stupid.


----------



## healthmyths (Mar 25, 2013)

SO it was more important to 
1) Opposition to US involvement in Iraq
    Obviously you never cared for the Iraq people especially the little kids that were starving because Saddam wanted his 75 palaces!
2) Collapsing economy
Were you aware that Obama contributed to the housing collapse when he represented ACORN in 1995 lawsuit that forced lenders to make loans
to unqualified borrowers who then flipped these houses which in turn went into foreclosure.. ALL because unqualified borrowers from ACORN!

3) Obama offered a refreshing vision of the future
A future where:
A) He told us he was going to use "Tricks" and "tactics" to fool people that might have a fear he was an angry black man.
B) He told us he wanted to raise gas prices... not just so fast!
C) He told us he would make it so financially hard that utilities would be bankrupt.
D) He told us that by doing that our utilities costs would "skyrocket".
E) He told us he preferred to put out of business 1,400 companies, lay off 400,000 people and decrease $100 billion in Fed/state/local income taxes.
F) He told us that his friends included terrorists that were on the FBI terrorists list.
G) He told us he thought all the military planners on purpose with malice "air-raided villages and killed civilians".

Like that future.. higher gas, bankrupt companies, doubling of health care costs...
4) A young dyanamic black president looked promising
See you USED RACE!!!  black!  MY point entirely in that NO other reason seem to make sense as he had no experiences and told you what you ignore!

5) McCain/Palin was a scary ticket
I voted against Obama and not for McCain.... because HE THOUGHT the MSM were his buddies!


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> 
> 1) Opposition to US involvement in Iraq
> 2) Collapsing economy
> ...



And when none of those panned out, why did people double down and vote for him again in 2012?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Mar 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> 
> 1) Opposition to US involvement in Iraq
> 2) Collapsing economy
> ...



bingo.......to bad it backfired. glad I didnt vote for him.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 25, 2013)

Why did Obama win in 2012? Easy.

Imagine a boxing match. One opponent shows up out of shape. Damn. He shouldnt be out of shape, this is a freakin fight, and he's not prepared. But then, his opponent show up to the ring also out of shape....and drunk, and with a sprained ankle, and with a staff of coaches and trainers who have never coached boxing but instead have been training race horses.

So thats why Obama won.


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 25, 2013)

you know, some of us just weren't happy with the idea of turning the country back over to republicans.

we've seen what they can do, and we didn't like it.

and when you start from the position that the only reason a person could disagree with you is ignorance or to avoid looking racist you come across as an idiot and likely 'informed' solely by am radio.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 25, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



What are you talking about?

1. Out of Iraq.
2. Economy is in recovery.
3. Still a refreshing and optimistic look toward the future.
4. Still looks promising.
5. Romney/Ryan was a scarier ticket.

6. He likes beer and loves dogs.

What's not to like?


----------



## konradv (Mar 25, 2013)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Oops!  I guessed wrong!



Are those his "packing" gloves?


----------



## healthmyths (Mar 25, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



Several reasons..
1) 3 million conservatives stayed home!  And they were idiots because they disliked Romney or because he was a mormon or whatever.
2) And these idiot conservatives like the rest of Obama voters depended on the MSM to inform.
The MSM did inform.. in this fashion:
In the case of Romney, 29% of the narrative was positive compared with a higher percentage -71% that was negative.
A More Negative Campaign | Project for Excellence in Journalism (PEJ)
And the reason the MSM supported Obama by putting MORE Positive stories about Obama and 71% negatives stories about Romney was
because the 85% of the MSM donated to Obama/Democrats!

Senior executives, on-air personalities, producers, reporters, editors, writers and other self-identifying employees of ABC, CBS and NBC contributed more than $1 million to Democratic candidates and campaign committees in 2008, according to an analysis by The Examiner of data compiled by the Center for Responsive Politics.

The Democratic total of $1,020,816 was given by 1,160 employees of the three major broadcast television networks, with an average contribution of $880.

By contrast, only 193 of the employees contributed to Republican candidates and campaign committees, for a total of $142,863. The average Republican contribution was $744.
Obama, Democrats got 88 percent of 2008 contributions by TV network execs, writers, reporters | The Daily Caller

Now If 1,160 (85%) of 1,353  employees of ABC,CBS & NBC  NOT FOX ok.. gave $1.02 million (88%) to Democrats do you think
they are stupid?  If you don't think they are stupid, then do you think they want the Democrats to win?  If they want them to win
would they put news favorable or unfavorable to democrats i.e. Obama?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 25, 2013)

All the blacks voted for him because he was black.  Also, everybody voted for him so they could keep getting all the free shit the governments been handing out.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 25, 2013)

Wasn't a greedy megarich idiot disaster, dupe? LOL


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 25, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> 
> 1) Opposition to US involvement in Iraq
> 2) Collapsing economy



Mostly #2 - but fair enough.



> 3) Obama offered a refreshing vision of the future



The same vision that Vlad Lenin offered in 1917 - hardly "new" or "refreshing."



> 4) A young dyanamic black president looked promising



Only to those enamored by race and oblivious to policy.



> 5) McCain/Palin was a scary ticket



Once the demagogues and shameless liars of the MSM got through with them....


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 25, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...



Then, why did we not vote for Jesse Jackson.....or support Cain or Keyes?  They too black? ( bet you loved that BigDerp!)

Idiot. 


I voted for President Obama because he is smarter than McCain and McCain is a slimeball who chose an imbecile as his running mate. 

You suck.


----------



## david_selig (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello David Selig here  former Marine, Conservative Commentator and Federal Tax Practitioner. I think that slapping a special tax on cigarette smokers and fatties smacks of something the Germans may have done in 1938. Whenever the government vilifies a particular class of law abiding citizens, trouble is sure to follow. Besides, cigarette smokers already pay a disproportionate amount of taxes. Thats how the Government justified the sin tax, which has exceeded 35 billion dollars to date. And we dont know where that money actually went. In reality, illegal aliens have broken Arizonas bank. Theyve burdened and broken the healthcare system, the school system and predictably, the prison system. And yet, according to Eric Holders Justice Department, thats Honky Dory. But light up a cigarette or wolf down a corndog and brother, youre going to pay.


----------



## david_selig (Mar 25, 2013)

As a skeptical New Yorker, I realize that at first blush &#8220;Taxpayer Anxiety Disorder&#8221; may sound like a gambit &#8211; a clever way for a person to get out paying penalties that they probably owe &#8211; but after reviewing the data, and reflecting upon my own empirical observations, I&#8217;m a believer &#8211; TAD is a real condition that deserves our compassion, says David Selig of Selig & Associates. Moreover, this and similar anxiety disorders have recently been legitimized by academia&#8217;s leading professors, psychologists and psychiatrists. In fact, this afternoon, my friend and occasional antagonist Thom Hartmann had me on his radio program to discuss this same issue. 
I remember when one of Governor Patterson&#8217;s top aides claimed to have &#8220;late filing syndrome&#8221; and I wondered if counsel moved to have his penalties abated. In my estimation, TAD sufferers should be able to have their tax penalties reduced or entirely discharged when they show contrition; demonstrate that they won&#8217;t be recidivists, and really want to come clean. I believe in second chances &#8211; and I don&#8217;t think that as a society, we&#8217;re being well served when we kick our countrymen when they&#8217;re down &#8211; you know, a rising tide lifts all boats &#8211; and by welcoming these people back into the fold, they would help close the tax gap. In the end, it all depends on our concept of equity and justice.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 25, 2013)

david_selig said:


> Hello David Selig here  former Marine, Conservative Commentator and Federal Tax Practitioner. I think that slapping a special tax on cigarette smokers and fatties smacks of something the Germans may have done in 1938. Whenever the government vilifies a particular class of law abiding citizens, trouble is sure to follow. Besides, cigarette smokers already pay a disproportionate amount of taxes. Thats how the Government justified the sin tax, which has exceeded 35 billion dollars to date. And we dont know where that money actually went. In reality, illegal aliens have broken Arizonas bank. Theyve burdened and broken the healthcare system, the school system and predictably, the prison system. And yet, according to Eric Holders Justice Department, thats Honky Dory. But light up a cigarette or wolf down a corndog and brother, youre going to pay.



"honky dory"

Classic.


----------



## david_selig (Mar 25, 2013)

The President has a fiduciary responsibility to the American taxpayer to prosecute the war as effectively and as cost efficiently as possible. To this end, he has failed. In many cases, we&#8217;re actually paying our undeclared enemies hundreds of millions of taxpayer dollars a year &#8211; and in return we receive precious little. Simply put, the President and his ideological allies are raking the American taxpayer over the coals. Moreover, this administration is extraordinarily hostile towards our military. Specifically, we&#8217;re prosecuting more members of our armed services than ever before. Often for crimes they did not commit. And no one seems to care. Additionally, there is no doubt in my mind that Osama Bin Laden died the way he lived. That is to say, in the heat of battle with a gun in his hand. Truly told, he lived and died by the sword. But now, the White house is leaking contradictory information. They say he was unarmed and frightened and that he was surrounded by women and children. The Whitehouse, through back channels, makes it sound like OBL was murdered in cold blood. And if we, as Americans, don&#8217;t take a stand against this sort of nonsense, the taxpayer could wind up paying &#8220;restitution&#8221; to the sponsors of terrorism. But this is par for the course. Astonishingly, there are people in this administration who want the Attorney General to bring charges against these heroic SEALS for war crimes.

The President has refused to release Osama Bin Laden&#8217;s photo for all the wrong reasons. I would remind you that it was the American taxpayer who funded and financed this operation, and in this capacity, we have an absolute right to see the proof.  In other words, the American taxpayer needs to see that he got his money&#8217;s worth. After all, the IRS requires that we prove our deductions. And to this end, taxpayer&#8217;s are regularly required to release their bank records and documents. Shouldn&#8217;t the government be held to a similar standard. Or is the President really saying, &#8220;do as I say and not as I do&#8221;.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 25, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...



Hmmmmm....they didnt have cable and only watched the LSM?


----------



## ogibillm (Mar 25, 2013)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Hmmmmm....they didnt have cable and only watched the LSM?



you can't just accept that more people believed he was the better candidate?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 25, 2013)

He's "my hero," yet you're the one marching in lockstep behind him.

You fuckwads crack me up, as if you just shut up and obeyed when Bush one.

You know sparky, despite your delusion, the Republicans will regain the presidency. It's a cycle that has been revolving longer than any of us have been alive.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 25, 2013)

Every time you dims gain the white house, you declare that you will rule forever. You and the demagogues of the MSM love to declare how the GOP is finished and you'll rule without challenge forever and ever... A thousand years of uninterrupted dim rule...

You did it with Clinton, just as Armybolshivik does now with your Messiah®.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the explanation.  

I've never said any of that stuff, I've never thought any of that stuff, and I would make a lousy Democrat.

Other than that, you're right on the money.



.


----------



## MDiver (Mar 25, 2013)

I would have voted for a dead dog over Romney.
The republican candidates have gone so far to the right, they're considered to be in the fringe.
They're out of touch with the realities of the population demographics.
Hispanics are the largest minority and going to overtake the white-european type population in a few decades.  White-europeans type people are already the minority in births, but the republicans couldn't see beyond the southern-white baptists, strict catholics and evangelicals.
Oh, by the way: "Oil speculators" who predict oil prices are the major contributors to increases in gas prices, as are the oil company executives greed and OPEC.  The presidents have nothing to do with that.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 25, 2013)

There hasn't been a Republican President since Nixon who gained the office without some controversy. Bush 1 maybe.....but the way he became VP tarnishes his legacy too. 

And.....we gave Bush II plenty of room to move. When he moved in the opposite direction of common sense....we let him know it.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 25, 2013)

Because unlike Admiral Simpleton McCain, Obama wasn't a Bush League type who started two shit-for-brains wars and broke the economy. 

Hadn't voted for a major party candidate since 1976 but I'd have voted for the literal devil in 2008 if Democrats had nominated him. Last election I voted for Gary Johnson, the man who said his dog had created more shovel ready jobs in his neighbor's yard than Obama's policies had created. 

Unless Jeb Bush runs, 2008 was the last vote of my life for a corporatist. If Bush runs, I'll be voting for the Democrat. Even if he or she has a tail and horns.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



Obviously, an overwhelming majority disagreed with your assessment.  Obama rescued the economy, ended the war in Iraq and Republicans still looked scary


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 25, 2013)

In 2008, Obama had the most charisma since JFK. His only drawback was inexperience

Republicans countered with a war hero with 28 years of experience. They paired him with a dimwit with less understanding than Obama. They needed a strong break from Bush policies and failed to deliver


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 25, 2013)

david_selig said:


> The President has a fiduciary responsibility to the American taxpayer to prosecute the war as effectively and as cost efficiently as possible. To this end, he has failed. In many cases, were actually paying our undeclared enemies hundreds of millions of taxpayer dollars a year  and in return we receive precious little. Simply put, the President and his ideological allies are raking the American taxpayer over the coals. Moreover, this administration is extraordinarily hostile towards our military. Specifically, were prosecuting more members of our armed services than ever before. Often for crimes they did not commit. And no one seems to care. Additionally, there is no doubt in my mind that Osama Bin Laden died the way he lived. That is to say, in the heat of battle with a gun in his hand. Truly told, he lived and died by the sword. But now, the White house is leaking contradictory information. They say he was unarmed and frightened and that he was surrounded by women and children. The Whitehouse, through back channels, makes it sound like OBL was murdered in cold blood. And if we, as Americans, dont take a stand against this sort of nonsense, the taxpayer could wind up paying restitution to the sponsors of terrorism. But this is par for the course. Astonishingly, there are people in this administration who want the Attorney General to bring charges against these heroic SEALS for war crimes.
> 
> The President has refused to release Osama Bin Ladens photo for all the wrong reasons. I would remind you that it was the American taxpayer who funded and financed this operation, and in this capacity, we have an absolute right to see the proof.  In other words, the American taxpayer needs to see that he got his moneys worth. After all, the IRS requires that we prove our deductions. And to this end, taxpayers are regularly required to release their bank records and documents. Shouldnt the government be held to a similar standard. Or is the President really saying, do as I say and not as I do.



Let's have a look at the post above through a different lens, shall we? 

President Junebug Bush has a fiduciary responsibility to the American taxpayer to prosecute the war as effectively and as cost efficiently as possible. To this end, he has failed. In many cases, were actually paying our undeclared enemies hundreds of millions of taxpayer dollars a year  and in return we receive precious little. Simply put, President Junebug Bush and his "Mission Accomplished" team are raking the American taxpayer over the coals - are, in sum, extraordinarily hostile towards taxpayers. 

[FONT=&quot]To wit, Cheney's former company, Halliburton has no-bid contracts as does Blackwater. Competitors need not bid. Both corporations have killed and maimed US soldiers through substandard contract performance without penalty. No Bush Leaguer seems to care. The Bush League's degree of passive hostility to US men and woman at arms is unprecedented in US history. One wonders if stories about warehousing wounded soldiers in tents in hostile areas pending openings in Germany and the US are accurate. 

The President has refused to release evidence proving he did not start these wars with lies, evidence that is apparently classified solely for the purpose of protecting The Bush League. I would remind you that it was the American taxpayer who funded and financed this operation, and in this capacity, we have an absolute right to see the proof. In other words, the American taxpayer needs to see that he got his moneys worth. After all, the IRS requires that we prove our deductions. And to this end, taxpayers are regularly required to release their bank records and documents. Shouldnt the government be held to a similar standard. Or is President Bush really saying, Fuck you, taxpayers. I'm the decider.







[/FONT]


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 25, 2013)

OP- They weren't braindead dupes of disastrous greedy megarich idiots?


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 26, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



Mainly because lowlife cocksuckers doubled down on their spiritual leader, Junebug Bush in 2004. Here is something for low degraded scum who voted for Bush in 2004 to think about when they are looking at the degenerate in the mirror: "I elected Obama with my vote in 2004." Had the scum of the earth not re elected Bush, there sure as hell would not have been a President Barack Hussein Obama in 2009. 

Now your Lord and Master can laugh like hell at the white trash of America. 

Enjoy it, pal.


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought you were going to say because his party didn't philosophize about rape


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 26, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Bush set the stage for the election of Obama. He also doomed the chances for the election of Hillary


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 26, 2013)

ogibillm said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm....they didnt have cable and only watched the LSM?
> ...



 Only the stupid people. I'm just disappointed we that many morons in our country.
All you have to do is look at Europe,which is the road obammy is taking.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 26, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Hey Nancy, don't get worked up and fall off of your high heels.  Your customers might drive right on past your corner.  Was never a Bush fan.  I'm libertarian.  BTW, you might want to fan yourself after that little tirade.


----------



## Mustang (Mar 26, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...



More information?  LOL!


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Mar 26, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Sure you aren't a Bush fan. That's why you negged me for echoing some halfwit's challenge of Obama with truths about Bush - including a picture of the chimpy looking ha'wit scumball.  

You should have simply put the shovel down. Now your nutball pals know you're a liar as well as a Judas.


----------



## Rozman (Mar 26, 2013)

We are going to be $20 trillion in debt in very short order.If you think that's a promising future for this country...

Well it does explain why you voted for Obama that's plain enough.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



I negged you for being an assclown.  You're welcome.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Big Black Dog said:


> All the blacks voted for him because he was black.  Also, everybody voted for him so they could keep getting all the free shit the governments been handing out.



Lies and sissy chatter. I voted for him for various and sundry reasons, including the one you listed, but also because he was the Democrat.
And what free shit? List the shit, so I can take you down further.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> In 2008, Obama had the most charisma since JFK. His only drawback was inexperience
> 
> Republicans countered with a war hero with 28 years of experience. They paired him with a dimwit with less understanding than Obama. They needed a strong break from Bush policies and failed to deliver



RW, I have to give it to you. You are astute and knowledgeable. And usually "dead on'! Kudos.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Lies and sissy chatter.



Most people have a variety of influences. BUT racism was a major factor in the black vote. 



> I voted for him for various and sundry reasons, including the one you listed, but also because he was the Democrat.
> And what free shit? List the shit, so I can take you down further.



You would not vote for a "race traitor" who wandered off Massah's plantation of the DNC. BUT, if a black and a white democrat were equal, you'd vote for the black. AND if the white were substantially closer to your views, you'd still vote for the black.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Absolutely. The Body Politic was so disenchanted with the Bush Administration and their sins and errors, the likelihood/possibility of a black Democratic POTUS, was inevitable.
The right created the "Frankenstein", who has revealed himself to be the voice of reason and leadership.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Oh, contraire. You underestimate the Clintons, as many have done, and are ignoring the lust for a female POTUS.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Lies and sissy chatter.
> ...



Was it racism for minorities when the only choice was a "white man"? Please. By that notion, it was racism on the parts of whites, voting for both, Mc Cain and Romney.

And you're absolutely correct. I wouldn't vote for a Republican, given the racist, bigoted and misogynistic Republican platform. Have you checked it, lately? Still "the status quo".
And there is no plantation associated with the DNC....that is a right wing "talking point".
And you don't know me, so don't pretend to. You can't say what I'd do or who'd I vote for. I would consider the issues, and the rhetoric, as I'm not moved by race. I'm a dyed-in-the-wool, liberal Democrat, like my mother...and will remain so, until my dying day.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

In a nutshell...

The reason most voters vote for Obama is......

The Republicans are just too fucking crazy


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 27, 2013)

*The ONLY reason MOST Obama voters voted for Obama... 
*

Cuz he looks like one of those lawn jockeys when he stands in front of the white house. It's really a hoot!


----------



## healthmyths (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



The "body politic" was not!

MSM bias was at play!

Consider these actual quotes from a MSM Editor of NewsWeek then tell me honestly wasn't there a bias at play in favor of Obama in 2008 especially if you consider that this editor represented 85% of the MSM???

A new Rasmussen Reports national telephone survey finds that 
*59% of Likely U.S. Voters believe Obama has received *the best treatment from the media so far. 
Just 18% think his Republican challenger has been treated better.   Twenty-three percent (23%) arent sure. 
51% Expect Most Reporters To Help Obama; 9% Predict Most Will Help Romney - Rasmussen Reports?

*Well, our job is to bash the president, that's what we do." --*
Evan Thomas responding to a question on whether the media's unfair to Bush on the TV talk show Inside Washington,
February 2, 2007.Newsweek's Evan Thomas: 'Our Job Is To Bash the President' | NewsBusters

OK Mr. Thomas that sounds about right -  FAIR and Balanced Right !  Objective reporting!

So what about Obama this same Bush Bashing Editor of NewsWeek.... Evan Thomas calls Obama god!

*I mean in a way Obamas standing above the country, above  above the world, hes sort of God." *
Evan Thomas on Hardball, June 5, 2009.
Newsweek?s Evan Thomas: Obama Is ?Sort of God? | NewsBusters

Or the FACT that:
Senior executives, on-air personalities, producers, reporters, editors, writers and other self-identifying employees of ABC, CBS and NBC contributed more than $1 million to Democratic candidates and campaign committees in 2008, according to an analysis by The Examiner of data compiled by the Center for Responsive Politics.
The Democratic total of $1,020,816 was given by 1,160 employees of the three major broadcast television networks, with an average contribution of $880.

By contrast, only 193 of the employees contributed to Republican candidates and campaign committees, for a total of $142,863. The average Republican contribution was $744.
Obama, Democrats got 88 percent of 2008 contributions by TV network execs, writers, reporters | The Daily Caller

Now If 1,160 (85%) of 1,353  employees of ABC,CBS & NBC  gave $1.02 million (88%) to Democrats do you think they are stupid?  
If you don't think they are stupid, then do you think they wanted the Democrats to win? 
 If they want them to win would they put news favorable or unfavorable to democrats i.e. Obama?

LETS see the facts:
Hmmm..
On the other hand, only 29 percent of the narrative on Governor Romney was positive while 71 percent was negative.
Study Finds Widespread Bias in Mainstream Media Coverage of Election | Women of Grace

SO NOW if you are truly an honest and intelligent person you'd have to say the MSM bias influenced the vote !


----------



## bitterlyclingin (Mar 27, 2013)

The president of the perpetual campaign.
What he has been doing is orchestrating his planned for humiliating defeat and eventual destruction of the United States. Of course he thinks he'll be able to sequester away enough of America's wealth to keep him and his supporters on easy street, despite what happens to America as the consequence of his actions.
He has, by his actions, been, de facto, giving the Japanese the arrival and departure times of all our Capital Ships berthed at Pearl, the number and variety of aircraft stationed at Pearl, the numbers, locations, and capabilities of all anti aircraft defenses, as well as the sizes, make up, and locations of all the logistical facilities at Pearl. Meanwhile on the other side of the oceans he has been busy supplying the German with the number and order of battle of all the military units involved in the D-Day Landings, the locations as well as the deceptions that were designed to confuse the German High Command as to its location as well as its precise timing and which airstrikes preceding the landings are tactical and which are diversionary as well as their make up, number and timing. And the MSM sits through all of this being done underneath their noses, beaming, and polishing their erections gained while in his presence.
Remember the government official during the Benghazi hearings with the strained expression on his face explaining why the mission's defenses had collapsed so easily, telling the Congress "The Taliban was already in the building!" The Taliban is already in the building, here at home too.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



As it did letting Bush and Co. off the hook for myriad crimes and misdemeanors. Can you say "fair and balanced"?


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> *The ONLY reason MOST Obama voters voted for Obama...
> *
> 
> Cuz he looks like one of those lawn jockeys when he stands in front of the white house. It's really a hoot!



Did you 'cum", showing your racist mindset? A lawn jockey never looked "presidential". The President looks that every day, sparky.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> In a nutshell...
> 
> The reason most voters vote for Obama is......
> 
> The Republicans are just too fucking crazy



Yep......they jumped from the frying pan right into the fire.......and now the frying pan isn't looking so bad anymore.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *The ONLY reason MOST Obama voters voted for Obama...
> ...



Presidential.........or arrogant?

View attachment $untitled.bmp


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> 
> 1) Opposition to US involvement in Iraq
> 2) Collapsing economy
> ...



1. The war ended on Bush's timeline.
2. His promises to ease the pain failed.
3. Nothing refreshing about the last 5 years. NOTHING
4. Superficial nonsense
5. Personal opinion

So he was elected on basically nothing substantial. 

Thanks for playing


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Was it racism for minorities when the only choice was a "white man"?



Straw man arguments are logical fallacy.



> Please. By that notion, it was racism on the parts of whites, voting for both, Mc Cain and Romney.



Especially those who supported Herman Cain, right?



> And you're absolutely correct. I wouldn't vote for a Republican, given the racist, bigoted and misogynistic Republican platform.



My, you use a lot of hate speech.

But where you deem any opposition to the socialist plans of Obama to be "racist." lets look at who the real racists are.

{The ad blasts Wests stances on seniors, womens health and tax issues by showing a cartoonish likeness of West in boxing gloves slugging an elderly woman and a younger woman who are white and punching a black family and grabbing the familys cash.}

Rep. Allen West says ad plays on racial stereotypes; NAACP... | www.palmbeachpost.com

{While claiming to be racially sensitive, Democrats use racist invectives to denigrate black Republicans, demeaning them as "sellouts", "Uncle Toms", "House Negroes", "House N-word", or worse.  The list of black Republicans attacked by Democrats is long and includes RNC Chairman Michael Steel, Dr. Condoleezza Rice, General Colin Powell and Justice Clarence Thomas. 

On the left-wing Internet website called "The News Blog," Democrats posted a doctored photograph of  RNC Chairman Michael Steele while he was the Lt. Governor of Maryland and running for a Senate seat.  Democrats depicted Steele as a "Simple Sambo" with a blackened minstrel-style face, nappy hair and big, think red lips. The cartoon caption read: "Simple Sambo wants to move to the big house". This contemptible racist stereotype is the same one Democrats used to demean black men during the era of slavery and segregation. }

Do Democrats Commit Hate Crimes Against Black Republicans? | Black Rad...

Racism is the heart of your shameful party - you who created the KKK as your terrorist wing, you who created Jim Crow.

You still lynch free blacks, those who have shed the bonds of the democratic party.



> Have you checked it, lately? Still "the status quo".
> And there is no plantation associated with the DNC....that is a right wing "talking point".



Blacks are free to be democrats, but should they think for themselves, then you of the Klan treat them like this;














> And you don't know me, so don't pretend to. You can't say what I'd do or who'd I vote for. I would consider the issues, and the rhetoric, as I'm not moved by race. I'm a dyed-in-the-wool, liberal Democrat, like my mother...and will remain so, until my dying day.



Dude, you are what you post.

What you post here is 100% racist.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 27, 2013)

He was not Palin.
Took me about 2 months to figure him out though.
Bush III.

This last time I voted for Johnson.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Did you 'cum", showing your racist mindset? A lawn jockey never looked "presidential". The President looks that every day, sparky.



Psssst, sparky...

Huggy is a far left democrat.

He thinks he's being clever.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Did you 'cum", showing your racist mindset? A lawn jockey never looked "presidential". The President looks that every day, sparky.
> ...



The left are so smart they can't even identify their own ilk


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > *The ONLY reason MOST Obama voters voted for Obama...
> ...



Did you post not knowing to whom you are addressing?  

My remark was certainly not dumber or more dissrespectful than the OP.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Poet is a moron who claims to be an artist except that he can't tell the difference between sarcasm and real thought. 

I call that a bullshit artist


----------



## expatriate (Mar 27, 2013)

As our country is presently arranged, we really only ever have two viable choices for president:  the democrat or the republican.  For me, the issue has hardly EVER been the individual candidate, but rather the platforms, goals, and aspirations of the two parties.  I have been a democrat all my life.  My father was a lawyer and a democratic politician in Illinois back in the days of Adlai Stevenson.  I can remember watching a round screen black and white TV with my mom and dad when Adlai was re-nominated at the democratic convention in Chicago.  My parents raised me to believe in the ideals of the democratic party, and as I have grown up and older, I have never found any reason to stop believing in those ideals.  I would have voted for Barack Obama regardless of his color, simply because he held the standard of the party to which I loyally belong.  If the democratic party started turning its back on the ideals and beliefs that they have held, I would consider voting for someone else, but then, that would also require that the republican party simultaneously start turning its back on its platform and beliefs, which I do NOT support.  As long as the democratic party more closely conforms to the goals of progressive liberalism, its candidate will continue to get my vote, regardless of his or her race.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



1. Bush screwed the pooch on Iraq
2. Obama stopped a Depression
3. Obamacare, major swing in Gay Rights, 
4. Charisma wins elections....always has
5. McCain/Palin is still scary and the voters in 2008 showed how scary they were


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



1. Agreed
2. Obama prolonged a recession
3. Obamacare is a mess and his swing on gay marriage was all about money
4. Sadly true
5. Still opinion


----------



## KnobbyWalsh (Mar 27, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...



And the corporate political parties gave us as an alternative...................................?


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 27, 2013)

Another whinny fucking thread about the President?

The real reaosn most voted for President Obama is because he wasn't a typical lying POS Republican.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> 
> 1) Opposition to US involvement in Iraq
> 2) Collapsing economy
> ...



1) when 6 years earlier, just about everyone including most elected Democrats supported US involvement in Iraq. Somehow, that perception changed. Democrats told us that our servicemen were mistreating prisoners, bombing civilian targets and the "surge" wasn't working. The Media took up that rhetoric and pretty soon, low information voters bought into it.
2)The economy was just fine when Pelosi and Reid took over Congress. They told us every chance they got that 4.5% unemployment was horrible, the economy was tanking and Bush was boosting gas prices to pay off cronies in "Big Oil"
The press ate it up as people like McCain spoke of the danger in the real estate market but was poo pooed by Liberals. So, when as predicted, real estate and the banks supporting the market collapsed, the Press was only too happy to blame Bush. Yup, we had a tanking economy but the collapse could have been prevented if there were rational leadership in Congress.
3) obama offered "change" but avoided telling us what he would fuck up.
4) Yes, I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy.
Who cares if he has any qualifications to lead the country? He's BLACK!
5) And obama/biden wasn't? The last 4 years only show me that I wasn't sufficiently terrified.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


He has a habit of mis-characterizing people here.


----------



## expatriate (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



bullshit.  a majority of elected democrats in congress voted AGAINST the use of force resolution.  And I knew TONS of people who NEVER supported US involvement in Iraq.  Only frightened sheeple - like you apparently - who bought the WMD lie AND the Iraq-AQ connection lie supported that stupid stupid war.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



147 Democrats in Congress voted against the resolution giving the President the green light.  111 voted for giving it to him.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



After 9-11, America put its trust in George Bush. We empowered him to do whatever it takes to get those fucking terrorists. George Bush betrayed that trust. He abused his power to trump up a WMD threat that did not exist. He also botched his invasion and occupation costing thousands of lives

His party paid the price. It comes with being the decider

Hillary Clinton voted to support the invasion, Barack Obama publicaly opposed it......Guess who got elected?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Soldiers paid the price you fucking loon.


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wrong....the economy is still screwed, we still have just as many people out of work as there were when Bush left (probably more with all the people that just dropped out of site when they ran out of unemployment!), and Obama got us out of Iraq on BUSH'S time-line that was already set up and agreed on.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



1000 civilians too


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...



No we don't underestimate them.....we already know they were two of the biggest SCUMS to ever live in the White House.  Next to what we have in there right now.  And how in hell would she handle being President??  She couldn't handle her last job and ended up QUITTING!  Gee, that reminds me of someone else the left always bashed for quitting her job....remember Sarah Palin?  How did the left act when she stepped down?  Oh ya....she's a QUITTER!!!

You people are such hypocrites!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Sorry.....But Bush gets zero credit for Iraq

ZERO, nothing, nada, not one iota of credit

It was Bush's blunder of a decision that got us there. It was his poor execution that cost 5000 lives, eight years, $2 trillion (and growing) debt that will never be paid.

Bush wanted that war from the day he took office and he got it

The fact that Obama eventually ended it is no credit to Bush


----------



## tjvh (Mar 27, 2013)

Obama gonna fill my gas tank and pay off my Mortgage... And a phone of course.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Leaving elected office to accept a higher position is not quitting. It is a promotion


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

tjvh said:


> Obama gonna fill my gas tank and pay off my Mortgage... And a phone of course.



?


----------



## tjvh (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > Obama gonna fill my gas tank and pay off my Mortgage... And a phone of course.
> ...



I figured you wouldn't grasp that.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

tjvh said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Still don't


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Let me help you then...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRgB2eeHZEw&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Your Higher Taxes pay for My healthcare thanks President Obama Healthcare Reform - GloZell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tjvh (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> tjvh said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Here... I'll make it easy for you...[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P36x8rTb3jI]Obama Is Going To Pay For My Gas And Mortgage!!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Of course I fully expect to get called a racist for posting a vidwo of an admitted racist.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 27, 2013)

I am wondering just how long the Right is going to whine about losing the last two elections to Obama. One would think that, after the first loss, they would do a better job at winning the second election. After the second loss, instead of figuring, "...there seems to be something wrong with our party and candidates...", they are still blameing the very voters that they are tring to convince to vote for them!

In short, this may be hard for you to grasp, but claiming that people who did not vote for your candidate are stupid, ill-informed, and ignorant, is NOT a winning stratagy in an election. For example, having Palin make a campaign speech supporting your party, should not begin by mocking voters not in the GOP camp by saying, "How is that hopey-changy thing working out for ya?"


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



RW knows it's so because Maddow and Matthews told him so!


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am wondering just how long the Right is going to whine about losing the last two elections to Obama. One would think that, after the first loss, they would do a better job at winning the second election. After the second loss, instead of figuring, "...there seems to be something wrong with our party and candidates...", they are still blameing the very voters that they are tring to convince to vote for them!
> 
> In short, this may be hard for you to grasp, but claiming that people who did not vote for your candidate are stupid, ill-informed, and ignorant, is NOT a winning stratagy in an election. For example, having Palin make a campaign speech supporting your party, should not begin by mocking voters not in the GOP camp by saying, "How is that hopey-changy thing working out for ya?"



After two terms of Bush, it was easy for any democrat to get elected.  After 2 terms of Obama, it's going to be easy for any republican to get elected.  It's called a cycle and happens when you only have an option between what you may consider at the time to be the "lesser" of two evils.


----------



## Misty (Mar 27, 2013)

The media sold the public on Obama at the same time ripping apart McCain/palin and Romney/Ryan. 

It was all in the sales pitch. 

When bush sold the war in Iraq, the public and the congress bought it. 

It all comes down to who sells the best just like the shamwow for 19.95.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

tjvh said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



I'm sorry. Did you post the right video?

No where in there does she say she expects anything for free or that Obama would pay for it


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So obama gets credit for following the withdrawal scheduled by Bush? Are you daft?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering just how long the Right is going to whine about losing the last two elections to Obama. One would think that, after the first loss, they would do a better job at winning the second election. After the second loss, instead of figuring, "...there seems to be something wrong with our party and candidates...", they are still blameing the very voters that they are tring to convince to vote for them!
> ...



Very true. Voters tend to follow an 8 year cycle and then switch to the other party

There are exceptions though

After the Depression the nation waited 20 years before it elected another Republican
After the Carter administration the nation waited 12 years before electing another Democrat

After Bush, do you think the voters will wait just 8 years before electing another Republican?  really?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering just how long the Right is going to whine about losing the last two elections to Obama. One would think that, after the first loss, they would do a better job at winning the second election. After the second loss, instead of figuring, "...there seems to be something wrong with our party and candidates...", they are still blameing the very voters that they are tring to convince to vote for them!
> ...




Let me guess...you are also a big fan of the Chcago Cubs, right?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



Obama gets full credit and Bush deserves ZERO CREDIT

You don't get credit for a war you shouldn't have started in the first place


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 27, 2013)

Booosh scheduled a lot of things, and none of them happened LOL.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Liberal logic...


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Lets see...

I started a raging forest fire just because I could. I fought the fire for seven years and could not put it out.

The next guy comes in and puts out the fire and I say....See?  Its all that firefighting I did for seven years

Do I deserve credit for putting out a fire I never should have started?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I know right? Its like some weird episode of the twilight zone


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



After "OBAMA"!?  Absolutely!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



We will have to see.
You guys tried that "Obama is the worst president in history" nonsense last time and nobody bought it.

Now you are going to have to try "Hillary will be the worst president in history"


----------



## tjvh (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Just like the loony left, using acts of violence  to prove a point. Newtown anyone???


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If the Iraqis had agreed to continued to allow US forces immunity from Iraqi laws, do you think President Obama would have still pulled out?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



I don't care

I am just glad we are out


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



No sir. It's more like Bush set the alarm clock and put it next to obama's bed. Who woke up obama?

Bush set a timetable for withdrawal. obama followed the time table.

Or another explanation. Da Vinci painted a picture. You post a photo of it you found on line. Who is responsible for the beautiful picture?
You get a bit of credit for bringing it to my attention, but you can't claim it as yours.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Oh, please. Any black that does not cowtow to whites is perceived as arrogant. I'm labeled arrogant constantly.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

HUGGY said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Please. If I have figure out loyalties and ideologies based on inane and offensive posts...well, I haven't the time.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Let me see....ugh


........




.......




....



Sorry, had to run off to throw up

Did you just compare the Iraq war to a Da Vinci painting?


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



More whining?????


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's hard to convince low information voters interested in getting free shit otherwise....especially when you have the media acting as your communications arm.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


WTF?  Try to make sense. Clinton left a surplus, which Bush promptly depleted, with tax cuts for the rich. And no you didn't compare Hilary to Palin!


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Get off of your racist high horse.  Arrogant is arrogant, regardless of color.  Obama is arrogant......period.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



You guys really going to retread that one for 2016?

You may never see another president


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

tjvh said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > tjvh said:
> ...



Just like there are stupid, trifling white people, there are stupid, trifling black people.


----------



## expatriate (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Bush set the alarm clock?  From my perspective, as someone who vehemently objected to the Iraq war (and staunchly supported Bush for his initial actions in Afghanistan), the time in Iraq under Bush was a disaster from day one.  I wish Obama had gotten us out of there a hell of a lot sooner, but, at least he DID get us out.  It was Bush who got us in... all by himself.  As CinC, the decision to send troops into the fray was ultimately his and his alone.  The fact that Obama got us out of there, in no way condones Bush for getting us IN there.  Iraq was a stupid war and Bush lied to the American people in order to convince them it was the right thing to do, when clearly, it was not.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...


Yep. And no


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, Rightwinger, we can sleep nights! It is easy to see that they haven't learned a thing!


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Not really, I'm counting on buyer's remorse in about 3.5 years.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Really?  You might as well called him an uppity n-word. You know you wanted to.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There ya go! You're just like a woman I met years ago. It was election day. 1976. I stopped at a diner on my way back to work after lunch to pick up coffee.
Being a regular, I asked the lady that owned the place if she had voted. She said that she had slipped out about 10 AM. She offered that she had voted for "the peanut farmer" I told her that I had as well when I voted at 0700.
The little old lady at the end of the counter piped up and said, "I voted for President Ford."
Josephine and I, almost in unison, asked her why.
She replied, "I got a raise on my Social Security."
I informed her that President Ford had vetoed that bill and his veto was overridden by Congress.
To which she replied, "I don't care. All I know is I got more money."

Yes I voted for Jimmy Carter. I was 27 and foolish. It will never happen again. I swear!


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



You're black and I have no interest in calling you a derogatory name based on your ethnicity.  I'm an equal opportunity realist.  Obama is arrogant and you're an asshole regardless of color.

BTW, sad attempt at race baiting.  Try upping your game a little.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



We all learn the hard way.  I voted for Obama in 2008 and I was 51 freaking years old.  I didn't make that mistake in 2012.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dyslexic? That would be Nope and yes from what I've seen of you.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Perhaps because you are arrogant? Lord knows, you have nothing to be arrogant about...


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Damn boy! Well at least you did get your shit together.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



do you know me? Didn't think so, otherwise you'd know. LOL


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



I know you better than I wish I did, and I do know.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Girl, move on.....you don't know shit about most anything. You're a racist troll, without a life, seeking attention.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



You have links to support your claim of racism? If not, shut the fuck up.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You're a racist fuck. I said it. What you gonna do? Bitch


----------



## healthmyths (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I voted for Carter like the above but I was 33, foolish and very uninformed!
I also voted for Perot which put Clinton into office!

When I read the following from Obama's "Dreams of My Father" I was very put off because he admitted he was fooling me!
"It was usually an *effective tactic,*another one of those *tricks* I had learned.  People were satisfied so long as you were courteous and smiled and made no sudden moves.
     They were more than satisfied.  They were revealed. Such a pleasant surprise to find a well-mannered young black man who didn't seem angry* all the time."*


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



I negged you for being a racist asshole.  You're welcome.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Laugh at you.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Well in my defense, Bush had left a bad taste in my mouth and I saw McCain as just more of the same.  I foolishly voted for Obama and that act ended up solidifying my conservative libertarian leanings.  I got fooled once.  Not again.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



Didn't you say the same thing in 2012?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



I don't give a fuck about your reminiscence from 1976.

I am glad we are out of fucking Iraq and we never should have invaded in the first place


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Typical highschool drama.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



More or less, but I underestimated people thinking they wouldn't sacrifice their principles in trade for free shit.  By 2016 the cost of the free shit will move beyond attacks on the wealthy and will hit the other 98%.  Then they will wake up to the reality that there really is no such thing as a free ride.  In fact, they are already learning that with ObamaCare.

Sebelius: Yep, ObamaCare is raising insurance costs

W.H. Still Insists Obamacare Will Lower 'Future' Rates | The Weekly Standard


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



I've got news for ya...

Everyone gets free shit. You get free shit and I get free shit

The wealthy get the most free shit


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## kwc57 (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Except there are a lot of us who don't want free shit and don't want to provide it to those who do on our dime.  Join us.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



idiot. Racist against whom? It couldn't be white people..you and the other idiot don't represent all white people. Certainly not "decent" white people. Asshole? For calling you and yours on your bs? I'll take that. Kiss my black ass.


----------



## poet (Mar 27, 2013)

Ernie S. said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



Oooh, I'm so moved. Not. Pwned. Again. LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



You don't want free stuff?

You don't want the taxpayer to help pay for your children or your mortgage?
That is hundreds of thousands of dollars  in free stuff


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That's ok....I didn't expect you to agree.
I expected you to do just what you did.....Thanks!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



I have no problem with condemning the invasion of Iraq.

Neither will history


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 27, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then why did YOUR PEOPLE in the Govt back him on this???  It wouldn't have happened if Congress and the majority of Dems were against it!  Not like your man Obama who does whatever he wants when he wants....F everyone else!  You need help.......


----------



## Caroljo (Mar 27, 2013)

BlindBoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



No....and that's just what he wanted to do!  One thing, Obama isn't is stupid.  He didn't care if our military had immunity or not, but he also knew what the American people would say if he let it happen.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 27, 2013)

Caroljo is an intellectual powerhouse.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 27, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...



Again, you *really* need to get over last November and move on; republicans are likely to win in 2016, but if you and other nitwits on the right dont get a grip soon, youll screw that up as well.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Just like there are stupid, trifling white people, there are stupid, trifling black people.



And stupid, trifling people of all colors tend to be Obama supporters.

Leftism is simply a manifestation of stupidity.

 But whatchagunnado?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Mar 27, 2013)

poet said:


> Really?  You might as well called him an uppity n-word. You know you wanted to.



You might as well call him "god."

Oh wait, you probably do....


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...



You know Carol, I don't blame Congress as much on this. Congress is a bunch of spineless pussies that will vote for anything with the word patriotism attached to it. Congress didn't want to be labeled soft on terrorism so they gave Bush whatever he asked for

I blame our free press for Iraq. This thing stunk like a shit sandwich and the press should have been all over the shabby evidence for an invasion. Instead, they allowed themselves to be caught up in the post 9-11 hysteria and rubber stamped the invasion

A failure of our first amendment


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 27, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



Because the main stream media has been in bed with Obama since the day he announced his first campaign. 
It is not the GOP ideas which steer people to democrats. It is the fact that those ideas originated with republicans.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 27, 2013)

thereisnospoon said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If that is the case, Republicans are the biggest dumb asses in history


----------



## EriktheRed (Mar 27, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Caroljo is an intellectual powerhouse.










you mean she's full of chocolate, caramel and *nuts*?


----------



## expatriate (Mar 27, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Ernie S. said:
> ...




you are wrong on this.  the majority of democrats in congress voted against the use of force resolution.  the republicans were nearly unanimous in their support of it, however.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 28, 2013)

poet said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Hey coward, if you're going to post visitor messages on peoples profile page, then have the balls to turn yours on for a reply instead of being a hiding little pussy.  Yes, you are racist.  You're racist because you see everything thru a black lens and calls anyone who disagrees with you a racist.  For you, it's all about race.  Free yourself.  You'll be much happier.


----------



## poet (Mar 28, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> poet said:
> 
> 
> > kwc57 said:
> ...



illogical fallacy. Just calling out the racists and the bigots and exposing them to the light. 
And no, I'm blocking access to my wall, indefinitely. You mad? LOL 
Talk to me in open forum, so I can reduce you to ashes.


----------



## Truthmatters (Mar 28, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...



Is this how your5 party rationalizes cheating Americans out of their right to vote to win elections?

PS your party cant cheat enough to win anymore.

Your in big trouble


----------



## Redfish (Mar 28, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> ...



Its "you're"  its called a contraction of the words you and are.   your is a possessive, as in your mind is tiny.


----------



## Redfish (Mar 28, 2013)

Truthmatters said:


> healthmyths said:
> 
> 
> > Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> ...



Who was cheated out of their right to vote by republicans?   Who?  give us specific examples or admit that you are nothing but a partisan liar.


----------



## poet (Mar 28, 2013)

Redfish said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > healthmyths said:
> ...



GOP voter suppression fueled black turnout - CNN.com

Former Florida GOP leaders say voter suppression was reason... | www.palmbeachpost.com


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 28, 2013)

It was a vote against the GOP because most voters trusted this lying egomaniac who once told them the truth: 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgnWt13aO9k]Obama "Fundamentally Transforming the United States of America" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Intense (Mar 28, 2013)

*Moved To Election Forum.*


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 28, 2013)

poet said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > poet said:
> ...



Sorry, YOU don't get to define racism.  I'm just shining light on your biases and bigotry.  I'd suggest you not be a pussy and post messages on other peoples pages instead of on the open forums if you are too cowardly to do the same.  Dipshit.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 28, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Could you possible whine like a bitch any more?

Obama is president now so please try to stop sniveling about bush


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 28, 2013)

Grampa Murked U said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



I'm not the one trying to inflate the Bush legacy

Especially on a clusterfuck like Iraq


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Mar 28, 2013)

Boooohoooohoooooush.

Christ you're pathetic


----------



## expatriate (Mar 28, 2013)

the fact remains... many people, like me, voted for Obama simply because he was the man carrying the standard for our party and, until our party becomes an organization whose goals we no longer agree with, we will always vote that way.  But many other people did, in fact, vote for Obama simply because they were absolutely disgusted with what the previous fellow from the other party had been doing for the previous eight years.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 28, 2013)

Voting for Obama was a way to vote "NO" to whatever problems with Govt/economy/society
they want to blame on GOP or white Christian Conservatives
[who are perceived as intolerant hypocrites pushing pro-life and pro-religious polices
as discrimination against women, gays, potheads, poor minorities and liberals in general.]

I have a friend who explained this to me, that because of his perception and grudge against the GOP as anti-choice anti-gay hateful, he is going to vote for the Democrat Party which he feels will best protect his liberties from the GOP; which is where I disgreed with him and said he needs to invoke rights by enforcing the Constitution directly, not depend on the Democrat Party for "your rights"
which gives too much power to govt and takes it away from the people as victims depending on political parties to bully for them.
you create your own oppression, then you blame the other party for responding to defend their interests and views being threatened.

As Obama stated it himself as "voting for revenge."
It was to politically punish the people who would be freaked out by Obama as President,
and unfortunately the entire nation has to live with and pay for the consequences.
So it collectively punishes everyone, to make a political/social statement NO to the GOP
and now also the Tea Party equally blamed for being hateful and racist against minorities.

Whether or not the Democrat Party truly lives up to its image of being the party of inclusion, that is what the party is seen as representing, so people vote for that image and concept.

NOTE:
The most disturbing of the Obama voters I met remind me of young kids having a "temper tantrum" to protest and rebel against authority viewed as oppressive and unfair, whose only way of saying "NO I don't consent to you telling me what to do" is to knock all the food off the table or spill or pee all over the floor so other people have to clean up!

Not all voters are that irresponsible, many are working people who do want things to change but just had NO HOPE of working with conservative Republican approaches to govt, which is where I disagree with them, and believe limited govt IS the key to reform by shifting resources and democratic authority locally to the people through city, state and party levels. [I believe it will take a COMBINATION of the Democrat focus on Inclusion of all classes and cultures, the Republican/Libertarian focus on limited cost-effective govt and shifting responsibility to the states and people, the Occupy/Green focus on sustainable environmentally safe policies, and the Tea Party focus on Constitutional unity and enforcement.]

A few friends who voted for Obama personally insulted me by ragging on Romney for being rich, and voting for Obama who has done nothing to help create jobs for the poor while spending 6 billion to get re-elected, while I used my own resources to help these friends (when they had "no jobs" which shows how Romney voters end up supporting the Obama-voters financially) which I earned by working 3 jobs to fund community nonprofits that were denied support to save a national historic district of African American Freed Slave churches (largely because local leaders including Democrats sold out to corporate developer interests and spent millions of grants on them to destroy the history instead of helping nonprofits to preserve it). So while my work supports community plans for sustainable jobs, housing and health care to save this national historic district as a campus, these people's time energy and money (millions if not billions of dollars) went to elect Democrat leaders who took resources AWAY from the community's ability to save Black history. What an irony and an outrage!

I am asking fellow Democrats and especially Obama voters to take responsibility for their votes. If I can work 3 jobs and contribute most of my salary to these community nonprofits doing more work with less resources than we throw at govt and election campaigns, surely the candidates officials and their supporters can chip in a % of their contributions to set up a sustainable campus for jobs housing and services to end poverty and overreliance on govt.

Dr. Cornell West was right in criticizing Obama for spending 6 billion while his constituents suffer in poverty. Residents in Freedmen's Town, Democrat Precinct 30, can attest to that!

The saddest part is the Freed Slaves who built this once thriving district of churches, houses and businesses did so on their own, with NO help from govt, 100 years before the Civil Rights Act while they were forced to live in segregation as noncitizens.

And now that we have equal rights and protections under the Civil Rights Act and Fourteenth Amendment, there is so much govt bureaucracy, we cannot get things done.

I work 3 jobs, and another community leader is working 2 jobs and volunteering at 2 unpaid jobs trying to save this national landmark to 'Civil Right and Freed Slave' history. Sadly ironic for us to work like slaves (competing against time and money to take back control of preserving history from govt and political parties manipulating resources to mow it down.) 



healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...


----------



## jasonnfree (Mar 28, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



Because things have improved under Obama after bush and friends crashed the economy.  I think things would have been even better if republicans hadn't made war against Obama and the American people since inauguration day 2009.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 1, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> Because things have improved under Obama after bush and friends crashed the economy.  I think things would have been even better if republicans hadn't made war against Obama and the American people since inauguration day 2009.



In what way?

Things were WAY better in 2005 - 1 year into the Bush second term, than they are now.


----------



## numan (Apr 1, 2013)

'
Well, I did not vote for McCain or Romney -- in order to punish the Republicans for Bush and Cheney.

But I did not vote for Obama, either.
As a protest vote, I always write in the name of *Queen Elizabeth II*.

If Americans had any common sense, they would put their affairs into the hands of the British Colonial Office, until such time as this failed state is ready for self-government.
.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Well, I did not vote for McCain or Romney -- in order to punish the Republicans for Bush and Cheney.
> 
> But I did not vote for Obama, either.
> ...


Queen Elizabeth II is not eligible to be US President. she was born in Kenya


----------



## LoneLaugher (Apr 1, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Because things have improved under Obama after bush and friends crashed the economy.  I think things would have been even better if republicans hadn't made war against Obama and the American people since inauguration day 2009.
> ...



Are you now telling us that you think George W Bush was an effective President ?


----------



## Caroljo (Apr 1, 2013)

expatriate said:


> Caroljo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Link??


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 1, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



The majority of Dems voted against the invasion of Iraq. It has been established in thread after thread

Congress never ordered Bush to invade Iraq. It only authorized him to do so IF he thought it necessary

Bush was the decider


----------



## Rozman (Apr 1, 2013)

I can no longer live with myself....
I need to come clean in a matter of speaking.From the day I joined I have given the Libs here a 
hard time.Well the truth is I agree with just about everything they say here.Furthermore I voted 
Democrat right down the ticket the last election.

How could I not.The republican party is a joke.
Hell you would have to be a complete idiot not to see that Obama is the true salvation of the planet Earth and the universe itself.

Well I have to go now and to the republicans here try not to hate me...

Heh heh heh...

Take a look at the date...
I am and always will be a doodle wacker..and I just could not resist.


----------



## expatriate (Apr 1, 2013)

Caroljo said:


> expatriate said:
> 
> 
> > Caroljo said:
> ...



link?

If I said that the earth revolved around the sun, would you demand a link for that?  The roll call votes from the house and the senate are a matter of public record.  Go look them up and then come slinking back here and admit that I was right.  moron.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 2, 2013)

LoneLaugher said:


> Are you now telling us that you think George W Bush was an effective President ?



I'm telling you that things were WAY better in this nation in 2005 than they are today.

Which is why I wrote that.


----------



## numan (Apr 3, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...


I know that. I said it was a protest vote, didn't I?

I also know that the United Kingdom no longer has a Colonial Office.

But I feel sure that, for old time's sake, they would be willing to save our sorry asses and re-establish one for us -- if we asked them nicely, that is.
.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2013)

kwc57 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Why America voted for Obama in 2008
> ...



I didn't vote for Obama in 2008 but did vote for him in 2012. 

But which ones didn't pan out?

He got us out of Iraq.  So if you voted on that basis, you got what you wanted. 

The economy stopped collapsing and has been growing since 2009.  Slowly, mind you, but it's growing. 

3 and 4 are emotional things.  

5) is an interesting point.  I liked McCain, and I didn't mind Palin until I realized she was slightly retarded.  Still, I voted for them in 2008.  

Then the GOP nominated "The Mormon".  (And sorry, that's how I think of him.) And the idea of that scary-ass cult running the country was unacceptable. Every time the Mormon opened his mouth, from praising China for having 120 working women in a single dorm as a great investment, to saying he liked to fire people, to saying he didn't care about poor people, he showed that he was the last person we needed in the White House right now.


----------



## numan (Apr 4, 2013)

'

Well, for one thing, if McCain had won, everybody in the world would have called him "the *McPresident*!! · · 

I don't know if the United States could have survived that!!


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 4, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Because things have improved under Obama after bush and friends crashed the economy.  I think things would have been even better if republicans hadn't made war against Obama and the American people since inauguration day 2009.
> ...



Where were you when the economy was crashing when bush was in office?  Late 2008 it was.  My statement about the republican swine conspiring against a new president.  This is common knowledge.   I call them the wrecking crew.  Link below.  OOOh it's a liberal site.  Can't read that.  You know we lost close to 5 million manufacturing jobs under bush? So tell me how 2005 was so great.  Bush hadn't finished destroying the American economy yet along with dragging down the world economy.


Daily Kos: Eric Cantor, Paul Ryan & Kevin McCarthy: Plot To Sabotage US Economy with Frank Luntz


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 4, 2013)

emilynghiem said:


> Voting for Obama was a way to vote "NO" to whatever problems with Govt/economy/society
> they want to blame on GOP or white Christian Conservatives
> [who are perceived as intolerant hypocrites pushing pro-life and pro-religious polices
> as discrimination against women, gays, potheads, poor minorities and liberals in general.]
> ...



So, another one that blames all these bad things on Obama.  Bush had 8 years to bring Americas economy and America's world reputation to it's knees, including losing almost 5 million manufacturing jobs.  Things are better now, in spite of republicans trying to make sure he failed by any means possible.  What was the other option in 2008?  McCain, who was too stupid to know how stupid sara palin was?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 4, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> Where were you when the economy was crashing when bush was in office?  Late 2008 it was.  My statement about the republican swine conspiring against a new president.



And you communist swine were so nice to Bush....



> This is common knowledge.   I call them the wrecking crew.  Link below.



ROFL

"common knowledge" on the hate sites.



> OOOh it's a liberal site.  Can't read that.



It's a leftist hate site.

I can read it, but no one should believe anything on it.



> You know we lost close to 5 million manufacturing jobs under bush? So tell me how 2005 was so great.  Bush hadn't finished destroying the American economy yet along with dragging down the world economy.



Bullshit.

If you fuckers couldn't lie, you'd have nothing to say.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't know about the rest of you, but I voted for Obama because he gives me free stuff


----------



## Rozman (Apr 4, 2013)

rightwinger said:


> I don't know about the rest of you, but I voted for Obama because he gives me free stuff



Finally some honesty from one of the Libs leaders here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Apr 4, 2013)

Rozman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know about the rest of you, but I voted for Obama because he gives me free stuff
> ...



SO your Sarcasm detector is off?


----------



## Mr. Peepers (Apr 26, 2013)

> Where were you when the economy was crashing when bush was in office? Late 2008 it was. My statement about the republican swine conspiring against a new president. This is common knowledge. I call them the wrecking crew. Link below. OOOh it's a liberal site. Can't read that. You know we lost close to 5 million manufacturing jobs under bush? So tell me how 2005 was so great. Bush hadn't finished destroying the American economy yet along with dragging down the world economy.
> 
> 
> Daily Kos: Eric Cantor, Paul Ryan & Kevin McCarthy: Plot To Sabotage US Economy with Frank Luntz



Actually, the shit started hitting the fan as early as 2006.  2005 was the height of the bursting bubble.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 26, 2013)

Sallow said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


What's not to like ?  It's easy really...... Liberal weaknesses are what's not to like, in which ultimately has led us to the Boston Bombings in this nation. This is what we are now finding sadly enough, in which is going on more and more within the nation these days.... Under Liberal leadership the nation begins falling apart in every sort of way possible it seems, where as the holes in the boat begin to become to hard to patch, and the boat begins to ride lower and lower in the water. 

We are sinking in the name of extreme PC Correctness or a belief in this totally free idea of Diversity being promoted at all cost, even if it makes us vulnerable to our enemies, as they know just how to (or) rather they have figured out how to exploit this ideology of open and blanket diversity or PC-Correctness run amuck in this nation now.  Dead Americans on American soil being found all over the place is direct proof of this failure, but distract, distract and distract is the way of the Liberals who don't want to admit to their mistakes and failed ideologies in which they have.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 26, 2013)

Mr. Peepers said:


> > Where were you when the economy was crashing when bush was in office? Late 2008 it was. My statement about the republican swine conspiring against a new president. This is common knowledge. I call them the wrecking crew. Link below. OOOh it's a liberal site. Can't read that. You know we lost close to 5 million manufacturing jobs under bush? So tell me how 2005 was so great. Bush hadn't finished destroying the American economy yet along with dragging down the world economy.
> >
> >
> > Daily Kos: Eric Cantor, Paul Ryan & Kevin McCarthy: Plot To Sabotage US Economy with Frank Luntz
> ...


And how did all these bubbles get started again ? Wasn't it during the Clinton ((error)) in which began all the utopic dreamlands of every Red Blooded Democrat who would play along, and every Corporate CEO who wanted a piece of the pie in the sky in which Clinton was creating for them ? Problem is that we all knew that sooner or later pay back would have to come in it all for America, and I guess it came in the result of 9-11 sadly enough, where as all the pie in the sky finally came to an end on that day in which ended the ((error)), but began a war within as well as with out, where as this is when the chickens had finally come home to roost, and not when Jeremiah Right said that it would. This confusion had ushered in Obama and his gang after Bush had spent most of his time fighting terrorism, and sadly enough ignoring the economic woes still lingering from the past in which finally came at a price for him and his predecessors in which they ultimately succumbed to in a very political way in the end.

Now we got the dems playing off of the entire situation as if they were the good guy's the whole time, and that the Repubs had caused it all. However, we all know better now.


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Apr 26, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Mr. Peepers said:
> 
> 
> > > Where were you when the economy was crashing when bush was in office? Late 2008 it was. My statement about the republican swine conspiring against a new president. This is common knowledge. I call them the wrecking crew. Link below. OOOh it's a liberal site. Can't read that. You know we lost close to 5 million manufacturing jobs under bush? So tell me how 2005 was so great. Bush hadn't finished destroying the American economy yet along with dragging down the world economy.
> ...



Are there still people too stupid to know or too low integrity to admit that the crash of 08 was the ReagaNUT bubble bursting? The bobbleheaded old fuck tripled the national debt in EIGHT YEARS pumping canned heat into the economy. Before the stupid fuck lost his mind completely the stock market crashed, S&Ls were deregulated out of business, the FED had bought its first private securities to prop up Wall Street, and RINO Ron signed the first bank bailout. 

Clinton continued ReagaNUT policies, NAFTA, sending jobs to China, repealing Glass Steagall, giving Halliburton and Blackwater no bid t&m contracts, and legalizing naked speculation in essential commodities. The only decent thing the mama's boy ever did was pop the JAP to reinforce the idea that is it okay to diddle the help. 

Junebug? What can one say? The hapless little cocksucker was over his head grifting off family friends before Rove made him governor and Wall Street figured out what a clueless fuck he was and rented him the white house for eight years. The boy literally worshipped Reagan. It wouldn't surprise me to learn that he kept a bust of Reagan is on the altar of his chapel beside the star of david and the cross.

But I digress...

To recap earlier posts: the only reason most people needed to vote for Obama in 2008 is he wasn't a filthy fucking nutball. Democrats could have run the literal Devil and beat Col Windsock McCain like a government mule. In 2012 nutballs apparently didn't get the message that a scum who destroyed 10x more jobs than he created wasn't where America wanted to go.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Peepers said:
> ...


Reagan also was dealing with the cold war and other military actions, in which he had done great things in keeping this nation safe also, and yes he had flaws just as the rest of them did of course, but when comparing apples to oranges I wonder who was the worst of them all ? Both sides can throw some serious stuff at each other now, but who caused this nation to become so weak that it became attacked is what needs to be put to rest somehow, and who is furthering this weakness in which allows these attacks to continue right on ? Is it a Party and their Presidents political beliefs, along with his policies that are causing these weaknesses (or) is it an ideology and/or cultural theology in which a party and it's President believes, that is continually causing these weakness problems we are having ?


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Apr 26, 2013)

beagle9 said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



It has nothing to do with party. Both major parties are wholly owned subsidiaries of corporations. Nutballs are owned lock, stock and cross by finance, defense industries, and medical professionals while the fake-liberal freakshow is owned right down to its multicultural salad bowl by finance, lawyers and government unions. 

The idea ONE of the parties to blame is almost cute it is so pathetically naive.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 26, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dugdale_Jukes said:
> ...


I'm glad I provided a platform for further debate, now carry on as this is some good stuff being generated here.. Hope all parties or interested individuals will join in on the back and forth, hec maybe a direct answer might be gained accidentally somehow.


----------



## LilOlLady (May 7, 2013)

Most people voted for Obama because they could not vote for McCain and the Pit Bull with lipstick on.


----------



## LilOlLady (May 7, 2013)

*HILLARY HAS 2016 IF SHE WANTS IT.*
Benghazi won&#8217;t hurt Hillary in 2016 as FOXNEWS claims.

*Hillary Clinton for president in 2016? Nearly two-thirds of Democrats support her, poll shows*
Hillary Clinton for president in 2016? Nearly two-thirds of Democrats support her, poll shows

*Would McCain support Hillary in 2016 if Rand Paul&#8217;s the nominee?*
Would McCain support Hillary in 2016 if Rand Paul?s the nominee? « Hot Air


----------



## LilOlLady (May 7, 2013)

I voted for him because he was Black?


----------



## expatriate (May 9, 2013)

the main reason I voted for Obama was that he was the legitimate nominee of my party, and I support the democratic party platform and all those who stand for office upon it.


----------



## jasonnfree (May 9, 2013)

I'm democrat so I voted for Obama although I would have preferred Kucinich who I think would have pursued an investigation into the bush war crimes.   The republicans are the party of the very wealthy and corporations, period.  Democrats also go after the big money in order to survive elections, but republicans have remained wholly owned subsidiaries of big business in the words of Alan Grayson.  May they change and become more human or go extinct.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2013)

jasonnfree said:


> I'm democrat so I voted for Obama although I would have preferred Kucinich who I think would have pursued an investigation into the bush war crimes.   The republicans are the party of the very wealthy and corporations, period.  Democrats also go after the big money in order to survive elections, but republicans have remained wholly owned subsidiaries of big business in the words of Alan Grayson.  May they change and become more human or go extinct.



Think Kucinich would have murdered a 16 year old American citizen they way your little tin god did?

Of course, you SURE the fuck don't want to investigate that, or Fast & Furious, or Benghazi...

Obama Akbar, Comrade.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 9, 2013)

LilOlLady said:


> I voted for him because he was Black?



You voted for him because you're stupid.


----------



## Underhill (May 9, 2013)

I'm a registered republican.   And I voted for Obama both times.    The republican party has shifted so far to the right Ronald Reagan would wince.


----------



## NYcarbineer (May 9, 2013)

healthmyths said:


> Those of us who had obviously more information about Obama had SEVERAL reasons for not voting for him.
> So millions of apparently "intelligent" voters should have had the same information we had so why did they still vote for Obama?
> 
> For example those of us that voted against Obama AND NOT for McCain by the way did so because we knew this about Obama:
> ...



So the only reason anyone voted for Obama was because he is black?

You know, 

that means if your theory is correct, then had Hillary won the nomination,

John McCain would have been elected unanimously.

lol.  you are an idiot.


----------



## beagle9 (May 9, 2013)

Underhill said:


> I'm a registered republican.   And I voted for Obama both times.    The republican party has shifted so far to the right Ronald Reagan would wince.


Is it that they (the repubs) had actually shifted so far to the right, or is it that the dems have shifted so far to the left, that it only apears that the repubs have shifted so far to the right or towards that which is being so heavily accused of them now in lite of ? I don't think that the repubs or the conservatives have changed at all that much really, only that the dems have changed so much now or rather they have become so liberal, that the pubs seem like they have changed when in reality they are still who they have been from way back or for many years gone by, and even when the nation was gong along alot better than now, hec they were still pubs even then.


----------



## EriktheRed (May 9, 2013)

NYcarbineer said:


> So the only reason anyone voted for Obama was because he is black?
> 
> You know,
> 
> ...



He's even dumber now than when he was ihopehefails.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (May 10, 2013)

EriktheRed said:


> He's even dumber now than when he was ihopehefails.



Well, not everyone can match your 51 IQ points, sparky.....


----------

